# Bow Waves



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, on my local fishing spot (Tingalpa Creek), there tends to be alot of boats that go racing down the river.

My question is, how do you deal with the bow waves from boats? Do you face the bow with the front of your yak? or hit it side-on etc?

Any help greatly appreciated 

Dan.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danw said:


> My question is, how do you deal with the bow waves from boats? Do you face the bow with the front of your yak? or hit it side-on etc?


Dan head into the wave bow on, or quarter the wave [an angle between 10.30 and 1.30, if 12pm is dead ahead]....also note a backstroke of the paddle [on the approaching wave side] will help spin your yak faster when turning.

In time you will find which wave sizes require greater care as you get the feel of your yak.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Dodge


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Unless your in shallow water or really close, most wash waves you can take side on safely should you wish. Just try it on the smaller ones first to see how comfortable you feel (rotate from the hips letting the yak move under you)


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Unless the waves are breaking (eg. in a surf zone or over a reef) the kayak will generally just go up and over the waves without too much trouble. The key is to let the kayak move under you (like feral said, just swivel your hips a little to allow this) and don't try to fight the movement. Fighting the movement will usually result in over-correction and getting off balance.


----------



## Jacks (May 19, 2009)

Experiment which seems most comfortable, I find going dead a head or on a slight angle seems best. I actually like going through waves though its fun :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: , (*ESPECIALLY* ferry waves when their at their fullest, Oh and tug boat waves they always are pretty big generally (nearly got run down by one the other day!). Ignore that last sentance. :twisted: ;-) .

Regards,

Jacks


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

take it to a surf beach with no gear .....only a rod leash and life jacket ....very fun rideing the breaking waves near the shore and good practice ....then next time take it out with sticks of a tree (fake rod) and see how you do


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Danw said:


> Hey guys, on my local fishing spot (Tingalpa Creek), there tends to be alot of boats that go racing down the river.
> 
> My question is, how do you deal with the bow waves from boats? Do you face the bow with the front of your yak? or hit it side-on etc?
> 
> ...


Report them to the water police
Last time I was home TC was a no wash zone I think?, so unless things have changed ...

Though it does depend on what you mean by racing down the river

Nick


----------

